# Klausurergebnisse-Programm



## mohvl (19. Nov 2010)

hallo ich bin grad in menem ersten semester und hab unter anderem einführung in java...
leider hab ich davon keine ahnung und mir fällt auch nich ein wie ich folgende Aufgabe lösen soll...

evtl. könnt ihr mir ja da helfen?

Die Klausurergebnisse einer Lehrveranstaltung sollen mit einem Java-Programm ausgewertet werden.
Für jeden Teilnehmer werden die folgenden Daten erfasst:
Name, Vorname, Matrikel, Vorleistung (binär) und die Klausurnote (1.0, 1.3, …, 4.0, 5)
Das Programm soll alle Teilnehmer ermitteln, die den Modul erfolgreich bestanden haben. Der Modul
gilt als bestanden, wenn die Vorleistung erbracht und mindestens die Klausurnote 4 erreicht wurde.
Überlegen Sie sich eine geeignete Datenstruktur, um die Daten der Teilnehmer zu erfassen, und
deklarieren initialisieren Sie eine Variable von diesem Typ für mindestens 5 Teilnehmer zum Testen
ihres Programms


----------



## henpara (19. Nov 2010)

in java gibt es "arraylist" und viele andere Objekte mehr, wo du listen von objekten anlegen kannst. 
du kannst doch ein objekt "Student" anlegen, der alle benötigten attribute enthält.
dann füllst du eine arraylist oder oder einfach ein array[student] mit den studenten und testest dann für jeden student ob er die anforderungen erfüllt.

mfg


----------



## bygones (19. Nov 2010)

aufgaben werden hier nicht generell geloest.

etwas "vorleistung" deiner Seite muss kommen. Schreib deine konkreten Probleme auf und zeig code den du bisher hast.

als allgemeiner Tipp: 

lass erstmal die Programmierung weg und überleg dir wie du das mit Stift und Papier lösen würdest. Schreibs allgemeinsprachlich auf, dann hast du schon das meiste geschafft.


----------



## mohvl (20. Nov 2010)

und wie ruf ich das array auf bzw wie kontrolliere ich im array ob die person bestanden hat oder nich?


----------



## Informatik(CB) (21. Nov 2010)

Joar ist natürlich auch ne Idee die Hausaufgaben komplett von einem Forum lösen zu lassen xd^^

Tipp von mir ,das was du mit den Arrays hier fragst steht sogar im skript drin, also in den Teilprogrammen die uns gestellt werden.

Und wenn du selbst damit nicht klar kommst frag deinen Tutor der MUSS es dir erklären.

so um es aber auf den Punkt zu Bringen

ein Array in dem du was eintragen kannst, kannst du nicht so allgemein beschreiben wie du es gerade erfragst.
In die eine Zeile des Arrays musst du Zahlen schreiben können und in die andere Zeichenketten.
Ich würde dir empfehlen einfach erstmal mit einer Eigentschafft zu arbeiten udn dann dich zu steigern.


----------



## Student (CB) (22. Nov 2010)

...das wurde in den Übungen auch schon ansatzweise besprochen - wie die Striktur aussehen soll (Name, Vorname, Matr.nr., Note usw.) und wie man ein Array anlegt. Das muss dann halt für 5 personen ausgelegt sein. Soviel sollte man auch hinbekommen, und damit kann man dann auch auf Hilfe hoffen. Frag nochmal in der Übung den Tutor (zur Not direkt wenns dir vor dem kurs zu peinlich ist) und mit dem dann ausgearbeiteten fragst du nochmal hier.

...das mir der Abfrage ist dann einfach nur ein Test mittels boolean (wahr falsch) da ja nur getestet werden muss ob die Note mind. (<=) 4 ist...


----------

